# Hummingbird won't turn on



## harryhunter (Jun 15, 2014)

581 won't turn on. Has 12.7 volts at pins. Is there a way to had start this unit


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Remove the power cable from the quick disconnect base. Make sure the power is connected to the battery with the correct polarity. Plug the power cable directly into the unit. See if it will now turn on. If it does, there is a metal fork in the quick disconnect that holds the power plug when inserting the unit to the base. Slightly bend it up.


----------



## harryhunter (Jun 15, 2014)

Your the man leeabu


----------



## harryhunter (Jun 15, 2014)

Thank you


----------

